# [SOLVED] Orange 225 dongle not automatically recognised by Windows XP laptop



## howyadoinoutthe (May 5, 2009)

My daughter has an Orange ICON 225 dongle for use with a new Novatech laptop running Windows XP Pro (SP3). The first time the dongle is inserted it is found by XP and installs Orange software & drivers from the dongle. It all works fine. However the next time you insert the dongle the Orange software says 'no device found'. 

Going into Device Manager I can see the dongle listed as 'GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface' under the following 3 categories of hardware:

'Modems'
'Network Adapters'
'Universal Serial Bus Controllers'

all show the device as working properly.

Now...if I right click on 'GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface' under 'Network adapters', select 'properties', the 'advanced' tab and then assign a 'value' to either 'Autoconnect' or 'Autoreconnect' then 'OK' hey presto the dongle is suddenly found by the Orange software and works fine. I think this is also true if I were to change any other property listed. However next time you insert the dongle it is again not recognised.

Has anyone else managed to fix this permanently and if so how please? I guess it is a problem about the Orange software and Windows XP on a laptop? I should also mention that I have done a complete re-install of Windows, all drivers are up to date and the problem is with Service Pack 2 and also after having installed Service Pack 3.

Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Orange 225 dongle not automatically recognised by Windows XP laptop*

It wouldn't matter what operating system you are using, if the network device isn't attached then the OS won't see it at boot up and therefore won't set it up .


----------



## howyadoinoutthe (May 5, 2009)

*Re: SOLVED Orange 225 dongle not automatically recognised by Windows XP laptop*

Sir - you are an absolute star!!!!!! Problem solved, the dongle has to be already in the usb port at the time when the laptop is booted. If you put the dongle in afterwards it isn't found.

Wahoooo! Thank you so much and apologies to all if the solution was obvious - I can only say that it wasn't to me. 

Many many thanks


----------

